# Bosch height adjustment



## rgardner41 (Oct 21, 2012)

My new Bosch router 1617EVSPK has a nifty table-top height adjustment feature. I thought I could avoid buying a lift for my router table. But in order to adjust the height, I find I must loosen the mounting clamp under the table and then re-tighten it. Since I have to fiddle under the table for the clamp, it seems easier for me to use the knurled knob down there for height adjustment which renders the table-top access superfluous. Am I missing something?


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't think you have missed anything. I did that exact maneuver for about 3 years before getting a lift.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Richard, most of the time I make my height adjustments before dropping the router back into the table. Brass set up bars work great for most jobs. This is faster than any lift.


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

I am not overly impressed with my same Bosch router 1617EVSPK set up, having to do as you have to, but I have to keep reminding myself that this is supposed to be my hobby. If I were doing woodwork for a living, I'd have better, more expensive equipment that saves time and aggravation.


----------



## rgardner41 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm happy enough with my router and have no real problem with adjusting. It just seemed that Bosch would not have designed the feature just to sell more units. I'm only 71 years old ... I'm sure I'll wise up when I grow up.


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

rgardner41 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'm happy enough with my router and have no real problem with adjusting. It just seemed that Bosch would not have designed the feature just to sell more units. I'm only 71 years old ... I'm sure I'll wise up when I grow up.


I also have the same Bosch router installed in a Bosch router table. I agree with Mike that adjusting the height out of the table with gauge locks works. But it is impossible to pop the router out out of the Bosch router table without removing the fence from the table. I elongated the slots on the fence so that I could move the fence back enough to let me pop out the router from the table without first removing the fence.

Ben


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I also use the 1617 in a table, drilled for the adjustment. Router base is mounted so that the clamp is right in front of me, so i don't need to look for it or find it. Open the door, flip the clamp, quick adjust with the hex wrench above the table, flip the clamp closed, get back at it.

A lift would save the clamp flipping--for $200 to $300 or more. If i ever run across a GREAT deal--i'll buy one 'cuz it would be nice. In the meantime, it's not the worst suffering i have!!


----------

